# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  How do you Type Japanese?

## Darobat

I have Win2K and I'd like to type Japanese, but I have no idea.  I can add it to my keyboard layouts, but typing, even when the layout is set to Japanese ends up writing in the roman alphabet...  Any ideas? 
Also, once I've got that working, how do you switch between writing in Hirangai, Katakana, and Kanji?

----------

don't know if this works in w2k or not...but it does in xp... 
once you've installed it and switch to japanese you need to open the language bar.　go to input mode and select hiragana. then you type whatever you want using romaji so if you type watashi you get　わたし but because this commonly uses kanji it defaults it to　私 all you have to do is select which you want... 
if you want katakan just change the input mode to katakana... 
this should work... 
hope it helps

----------


## Darobat

Alright, I got it.  Sweet
度もあり画と！

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

「どうもありがとう」はいつもひらがなで書かれる。「度」は英語で「degrees」と言いて、「画」は英  語で「picture」と言う。 
"どうもありがとう" is always written in hiragana. "度" means "degrees" in English and "画" means "picture" in English. 
just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents worth  ::

----------


## ST

heh, it`s looks like more safe to use kana for novice...  There is Russian proverb: хотел поздороваться, а послал на..й  ::

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

sorry, I'm used to typing in kanji.  ::  
here's what I said in kanji and kana (the kana in () is how you say the kanji): 
「どうもありがとう」はいつもひらがなで書（か）かれる。「度（ど）」は英語（えいご）で「degrees  」と言（い）いて、「画（が）」は英語（えいご）で「picture」と言（い）う。

----------


## LAMER

> 「どうもありがとう」はいつもひらがなで書かれる。「度」は英語で「degrees」と言いて、「画」は英  語で「picture」と言う。 
> "どうもありがとう" is always written in hiragana. "度" means "degrees" in English and "画" means "picture" in English.

 Not always... you could write ありがとう or 有り難う or 有難う

----------

